# SR39 road conditions



## Tony Nguyen (Sep 25, 2008)

anybody here recently ride up SR39 (san gabriel canyon road) to ACH? i know the road is closed to all public access from just pass the crystal lake turnoff but wanted to know if it was still easily passable by bike. i'm planning on cruising up SR39 all the way to dawsons saddle later this week. thanks.


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

I have heard it is fine shape, but it has been almost two years since I rode up to Crystal Lake. There is a rumor floating around that CalTrans may reopen the road to Crystal Lake this summer.


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

I was up there about 4 months ago. The yellow closed gate is about 2 miles past the West Fork turn just past the OHV area. I dont know if they have opened it up further up the road. The last 2 miles before the hwy. 2 had lots of rubble/debris but totally rideable with creative lines. Still had snow on the ground when I was up there but should be clear now. I hope it stays closed,nice having 8 miles to yourself to just climb on.


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

I heard as of yesterday there is a snow bank blocking the access to hwy. 2 from the 39. I heard second hand so take it as a heads up


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

Rode up today and the gate is still closed about 2 miles past west fork.








Rode is in good condition and it was hot hot hot!


----------



## Tony Nguyen (Sep 25, 2008)

yah i rode up on saturday to dawson saddle. great road conditions all the way up... lots of rocks from past the crystal lake turnoff and on ACH to the saddle, but nothing that you can ride through easily. still snow banks on the side. just perfect... but yes, its getting hotter now every day into spring.


----------



## allroy71 (Nov 29, 2007)

I have never been out there. Will you get hassled going around the gates? And hwy 39 goes all the way to the 2?


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

No hassle going around the gate.Its another 8 miles or so up to HWY.2. I heard they were getting ready to open the gate to traffic but cant find any info to back that up.


----------



## allroy71 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I have to get in shape to do all that climbing!! But I bet the view is spectacular!!


----------

